# Best Foundation for older skin



## Dixie (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi Everyone, I am looking for a new foundation. I just bought bare minerals, but I will be returning them. I am in my late 40's and I don't have wrinkles but long laugh lines under my eyes. When I used the Bare Minerals it seem to make the lines even more noticeable :icon_roll . I am very light complected, blond hair and blue eyes.

I am thinking of going to Mac or Clienic(sorry don't know how they spell it).

I have combination skin and I like coverage but do not want to look overly made up. :icon_eek:

Anyone have any ideas?

Thank alot

Dixie


----------



## Elisabeth (Feb 16, 2006)

Welcome to MUT, dixie

I'm sorry, I myself, 41 am looking for a new foundation.:icon_wink


----------



## Laura (Feb 16, 2006)

Welcome to MakeUpTalk Dixie! Im Laura one of the mods on here so shout if you need help with anything..

Regarding the foundation, i dont have any recommendations because i'm just used to checking out foundations for me so i cant help but im sure you'll get lots of replies!


----------



## candycake (Feb 16, 2006)

Im 48 and i wear Merle Norman Luxiva Sheer Defense tinted moisturizer.I wear the lightest color and its wonderfull.Its more of a moisturizing foundation.I also love Clinique soft finish in fair but it has no spf.


----------



## robertc (Feb 16, 2006)

I am 51 and use SeneGence MakeSense foundation. You can adjust the coverage from light to full. It does not settle into fine lines and wrinkles and contains anti-aging treatment properties.


----------



## Min (Feb 16, 2006)

Im 31 &amp; noticed very few if any lines until I tried out my sisters BM Im so glad I didnt go all out &amp; buy it.

I really liked Maybellines Smooth Result foundation out of the age minimizing MU that I have tried. I was having a really hard time with my skin being dry &amp; it helped me alot.I wear long wearing MU now but I always like to plan ahead to see what works &amp; what doesnt.

Welcome to MUT


----------



## monniej (Feb 16, 2006)

hello dixie and welcome to mut. i'm monnie from michigan. i'm 47 and i love prescriptives foundation. i get great coverage and my foundation still looks very natural. i do get the custom blend and they add an oil control formula to my recipe to manage the shine. i love the fact that it matches my complexion exactly. i wouldn't even try anything else. it think it's the best!


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 16, 2006)

Have you tried Revlon Age Defying Foundation? I have it, and honestly it is very moisturizing and lovely feeling!


----------



## SierraWren (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi Dixie; welcome to MUT! 2 foundations who several women I know in their 40's(and younger &amp; older) really like--I like the first too--are both by Lancome. The first is Renergie Lift Makeup SPF 20 Lifting Radiance, and, for dry skin, Absolue Makeup SPF 20. I wanted to try this second one but the colors are too dark for my skintone. My very favorite foundation is the one I use now, Prescriptives Flawless Skin, which has a moisturizing property and great, soft coverage and an SPF of 15. Also, at 59, my mother uses it (and the Renergie too.)Also, if you are subject to breakouts, Prescriptives would be better than either by Lancome, as it is completely oil free.

Good luck finding something perfect for you, and glad you found us here at MUT!:icon_bigg


----------



## Sweetmew2751 (Feb 19, 2006)

Welcome to MUT Dixie!:icon_smil And the women here definitely will steer you in the right direction. - Cindy


----------



## pj03079 (Feb 19, 2006)

I use Estee Lauder Futurist Foundation. You wanted older ..........try 61 years old/young. LOL

Joy


----------



## hissycat (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi and welcome! I'm 37 and have some visible pores AND lines around my eyes, lucky me! Anyway, part of what brought me to MUT was my search for a good foundation. I had read mixed reviews of BE but finally tried it on the advice of Naturally, Lina, Jennycateyes (sorry if I'm mangling these user names) among others. I absolutely love it! Naturally is right about how applying it makes all the difference. Here's what I do:

LIGHT coat with blush-type brush that comes with kit working from outside of face in

Spot application where needed with BE concealer brush (just press in to skin)

Medium coat with blush brush of mineral veil, this time working from middle of face out (b/c it supposedly minimizes pores)

Good buffing with kabuki brush all over.

Optional - mist with Aveda toner to set.

One last tip - prep your skin first. I like the escentual vitamins stuff that comes with the kit, but any light moisturizer should do fine.

Once I got the hang of it this only takes minutes and I need no touch ups all day. I hope this works for you and if not I hope you find something else you like!


----------



## mummy (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi I'm 52 and use the Lancome Renergie Lift one just because I got such a good color match. It does look nice on my older skin. I also like the Revlon Age Defying one with Botafirm for dry skin even though my skin is mostly normal. There isn't alot of difference from the Lancome one to tell you the truth but I have to keep working on getting the right color match with it. I wear the Lancome one when I go out and the other one just for everyday. Let us know which makeup you decide to get.


----------



## Nessicle (Feb 20, 2006)

My 55 year old auntie loves Chanel's foundations I'm not sure which one she uses but they have quite nourishing foundations that don't accentuate lines and wrinkles! :icon_chee


----------



## dancar3 (Feb 20, 2006)

Dixie, there's quite a few people here that have problems with BE or any other mineral foundations that have bismuth in it. While I've never tried BE, I have Jane Iredale's mineral foundation that contains this ingredient and love the color but it shows lines, and every single pore on my face (pores I didn't even know I had). I know I'm applying it correctly, but I think it just depends on pore size and lines on a face as to whether you can wear these products w/ bismuth. If you go this this link: http://people.delphiforums.com/tracikenyon/IngredList22405.html it will list different mineral foundations and what their ingredients are in them. I've ordered several samples sizes from different companies that don't contain the bismuth and so far I can really notice a difference in how they look on me. Now, I'm just on the look out for the perfect shade. Good luck!


----------



## irma1 (Dec 6, 2012)

Mac makes really good eye shadow but not very good foundation. I would go with Clinique or Lancome for a better foundation. Mac foundation is a very inferior product.


----------

